# I learned something cool!



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I subscribed to the Backyard Chickens magazine a while back and in this month's issue is an article that calls a certain behavior 'tidbitting'. Has anyone else heard of this? I observed my roo doing this a few months ago and just thought he was being so sweet to his girls and it turns out this is a specific behavior! LOL

I love chickens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would probably recognize the behavior if I knew what it was. It sounds like when they are calling to his girl/girls that he has some tasty bit of something.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Without plagiarizing what did the article say?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I know that roosters will usually find a tidbit and drop it and call the hens. Sometimes they fake it. One of mine never saved a treat for himself. My one rooster won't go near the feed bowl until everyone has eaten . There are such precious things that roosters do that go unnoticed. Knowing the behaviors can help a lot in behavior modification towards humans because rooster behavior is language they understand and they respect you, not fear you. (bantams not included)


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Heck, everyone here knows what "tidbitting" is LOL.
http://www.clover.okstate.edu/fourh/aitc/lessons/extras/facts/chickegg.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg53 said:


> Heck, everyone here knows what "tidbitting" is LOL.
> http://www.clover.okstate.edu/fourh/aitc/lessons/extras/facts/chickegg.html


Just as most of us suspected.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Sorry, I should have described the behavior I observed, I was just so excited about something, I forgot. Dang blonde roots reared their ugly heads again.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Zamora, at least the red head didn't rear up!! I was redish\ brownish \dk blonde. I'm completely grey now but the personality is still there and shows it's self usually when I'm not expecting it!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't think you're that far off, Zamora. I've seen normal rooster behavior which is calling the girls over to eat something. Then sneaky behavior where he calls them over for something to eat, but faking because he just wanted it to be easier to jump their bones.


----------

